# M&P vs XD



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Anyone have both of these guns? Which do you like better, and why?

I remember seeing at least 1 member here who just bought the new M&P. I see they finally released the 9mm version too.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I rented the M&P40 and didn't care for it. Now I own two XD's.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I've only handled the M&P. I've fired the XD9 compact and a service sized XD9. I really liked the XD, but I'll probably buy a M&P9 instead as I am a S&W fan, and I like the palmswell backstraps.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Anyone have both of these guns? Which do you like better, and why?
> 
> I remember seeing at least 1 member here who just bought the new M&P. I see they finally released the 9mm version too.


I was at the range with a friend of mine for 5 hours on Sat. We had his 4inch XD 9 and my M&P 9. We went through 600 rounds and 2 Cohiba cigars apiece. We tried everything from draw and shoot exercises to shooting from a pistol rest. Both guns perform identical as far as reliability, and felt recoil. We both shot a little better with the M&P but my buddy likes the feel of the XD a little better, but I didn't have my two other back straps for the M&P for him to try. He also likes the idea of the grip safety on the XD. As far as reliability, weight and price, you can't go wrong with either. I have actually shot an XD more than an M&P but I chose the M&P for these reasons. 
I find it to be more accurate but that my be because it fits my hand better than the XD. It has 2 rounds more per mag than the XD, ambidextrous slide catch, and ambidextrous mag release button and stainless steel slide. Some people like the idea of the mag safety and the internal lock, I don't and my gun does not have them but they are now coming as optional only for Law Enforcement. Current production models no longer have these two options for the public.
For me the M&P is a little easier to conceal due to the thinner grip. IMHO it is a better-looking gun than the XD. I also wanted to go American made and no one can argue with Smith & Wesson's customer service and lifetime warranty. 
Keep in mind a lot of the differences will be opinion and therefore not wrong for the person who holds them, but if you stack up the options the M&P has more to offer.


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

I have shot the xd and its a great gun, I havent shop the m&p but i have held it and by far it felt better in my hand than the xd did, Soon as my buddy gets back from basic training im going to go to the range and shoot his m&p


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Sigma Trigger Pull*

*Hey baggedgp *(damn that's a hard name to remember) How do you like your Sigma? I have a Sigma SW9VE. It's a great little gun and highly underrated, no FTF's or FTE in about 800 or so rounds but the trigger is atrocious. I've heard the trigger pull is anywhere from 8 to 12 pounds. Probably closer to 12 pounds. Just wanted to get another Sigma owners opinion.

I'm now looking at the M & P, the S & W 99OL, or the Walther P99 all in 40 caliber. We have a Baby Desert Eagle 9mm that shoots like a dream with a 4 pound trigger pull.


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sigma Trigger Pull*



TxPhantom said:


> *Hey baggedgp *(damn that's a hard name to remember) How do you like your Sigma? I have a Sigma SW9VE. It's a great little gun and highly underrated, no FTF's or FTE in about 800 or so rounds but the trigger is atrocious. I've heard the trigger pull is anywhere from 8 to 12 pounds. Probably closer to 12 pounds. Just wanted to get another Sigma owners opinion.
> 
> I'm now looking at the M & P, the S & W 99OL, or the Walther P99 all in 40 caliber. We have a Baby Desert Eagle 9mm that shoots like a dream with a 4 pound trigger pull.


I love my sigma and will probally never get rid of it, Ive got 1500rds through mine and no ftf or fte. It doesnt even show any wear. The trigger is a little stiffer than most guns but im so used to it, Its made me a better shooter, I can pick up any of my friends guns (usp40 xd etc) and shoot just as good as they do but when they pick up the sigma they cant even hit the target... It makes you shooting flaws noticeable... I have 100% confidence in my sigma. I will def buy the next gen sigma whenever it comes out. I only paid 299 for my sigma and it was worth ever penny. My fiance even loves my sigma and shes 5'2 maybe 115lbs and shes shoots it very accuratly..

I know the sigmas have come under alot of fire for flaws but its like anything mass produce theres gonna be things that go wrong, I think the sigmas have just be talked about more becouse of the competition they got. I think alot of people forget that this is a entry level $300 gun, Its not a 700-900 H&K $500 xd etc. I mean yes there lot better guns out there, but for the price its great gun..


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

If you like the gun, that's all that counts :-D


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*S & W Sigma*

*Baggedgp; *

I understand there were some problems with the earlier Sigmas but the newer ones are fine. Like I said, the only problem I have is the hard trigger pull but I just happen to like a lighter trigger. Since there is no safety, unless you consider a trigger safety, a safety, it's probably a good thing to have a little harder trigger so you don't shoot yourself. I use it as a car gun most of the time. If it were to get stolen it would be less of a financial loss. But one thing for sure, it is very dependable and I'm glad I own it.

I think I pulled us a little off subject but I wanted input from another Sigma owner. Thanks for your responce.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't personally own either, but have experienced both on several occassions. I hate the way you have to break down the M&Ps. I don't think I've seen a more pain in the rear way of breaking down a weapon before.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the Sigma 40ve. I had a few FTF & One stove pipe but I think it was the ammo. I been shooting Winchester and it's doing fine. It's not broke in yet, I got about 500 rds through it and thats all. It does have a heavy trigger pull. I'd say about 9 or 10 lbs.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I don't personally own either, but have experienced both on several occassions. I hate the way you have to break down the M&Ps. I don't think I've seen a more pain in the rear way of breaking down a weapon before.


You have never broken down a 1911 have you? :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgunfan (Aug 5, 2006)

I rented both the XD .45 ACP 5' and 4" versions
Aftyer all the hype, I really wanted to like them. 
The 10ft high bore axis, made them feel like a wet noodle when firing. The triggers were nothing to write about,and the guns just felt cheap.
They are about as far away from my 1911's, as night is to day.
From personal likes and dislikes, I did not like anything about the XD

I ended up buying a M&P .40. 
900 flawless rounds later with all makes of ball and HP. and I'm happy. 
I like the low bore axis(1911'ish), is easy to break down, changable backstraps(I prefer the medium) has a great tigger, and I really like the Novak sites.
Mine does not has an IL, nor does it have a magazine disconnect.
All in all, I could not be happier.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have to agree with Sixgunfan. The lower bore axis and better trigger reset on the M&P makes me prefer it. I do like the XD's grip better, but it doesn't even come close to overriding the speed advantages of a shorter trigger reset and a lower bore axis.

On the other hand, I have personally seen Rob Leatham shoot an XD, and only a fool would say the XD can't be shot well.

I'd still rather have a Glock than either one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*S&W M&P vs. Springfield XD's*

Greeting's All-

I'm so sorry guys and gals, but I just can't warm up too
Smith & Wesson's new M&P line of self-loaders. Just give
me a Springfield XD every time, and I will be a slap happy
camper. My new Springer XD- .45 ACP shoots wonderfully
well; damn near as good as my West German SIG-SAUER
P220A, and very close to my new Les Baer Thunder Ranch
1911~! Go figure.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Seems to be a split group, I see...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Ala Dan said:


> My new Springer XD- .45 ACP shoots wonderfully
> well; damn near as good as my West German SIG-SAUER
> P220A, and very close to my new Les Baer Thunder Ranch
> 1911~! Go figure.


~ nice to hear that says alot to me. I confess that I have never shot an M&P...so I can't really compare. But I am an XD45 owner and I love it. It's my go~to HD pistol.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Seems to be a split group, I see...


Most of the gun shops in my area have said that is exactly the way they are selling too. I am a regular at 5 different gun shops and they all say the same thing. They can't keep any of the XD models or either of the current M&P models in stock fast enough, and the upcoming models that seem to get the most excitement are the M&P 45 and the M&P compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I think the compact will be a big seller. I posted a photo of the prototype in the S&W section a while back...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2637


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have fired my brother's XD9 and liked it. He has since purchased a M&P40. I've never fired the M&P, but I did handle one at the local gunstore. Personally, I liked the looks and feel. But, I've had so many manufacturer problems with Smith's, I'll never buy another. However, according to my brother, both the XD and M&P are fine handguns. I think he leans slightly more in favor of the XD. But does like the fact that the M&P is made in America.


----------

